
Ghislaine Maxwell Talk – The TerraMar Project (Arctic Circle 2013) - ycombonator
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i2JLR-AJCxc
======
lowtolerance
It’s hard to imagine this wholly unremarkable speech was posted here to
encourage earnest discussion about the defunct TerraMar Project and not to
encourage discussion about Ghislaine Maxwell. Hacker News hardly feels like
the right platform for either.

------
Fjolsvith
I don't think the feds are going to allow a suicide again.

